# Sig request



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Looking for a Team Alpha Male sig that pictures Urijah Faber in the middle up front. And then joseph Benavidez and Chad Mended on either side of him.

Pictures, style, color, etc... is all up to the artist. I just ask that it sayd Team Alpha Male somewhere. :thumbsup:

All attempts will be repped! :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I would have helped you until I saw you wanted a stupid Team Alpha Male sig...

P.S it should be Team Cruz Victim Relief fund (Benezides twice and its only a matter of time before Faber too )

But being serious I will get something done when I get home from school. If I don't them PM me to remind me.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn you HOGH, you stole my idea. :thumb02: You and i are going to get a long very well leading up to 132.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I will try something also!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I would have helped you until I saw you wanted a stupid Team Alpha Male sig...
> 
> P.S it should be Team Cruz Victim Relief fund (Benezides twice and its only a matter of time before Faber too )
> 
> But being serious I will get something done when I get home from school. If I don't them PM me to remind me.


Haha Faber beat him once. Now he is coming for the belt! And to spank Cruz for picking on his bud. 



limba said:


> I will try something also!


Sweeeet!



Rauno said:


> Damn you HOGH, you stole my idea. :thumb02: You and i are going to get a long very well leading up to 132.



We will get along great!

WAR Faber!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Haha Faber beat him once. Now he is coming for the belt! And to spank Cruz for picking on his bud.
> 
> Sweeeet!
> 
> ...


Hey...i don't know if you are familiar with this picture.
I came across it while visiting Form Athletics Facebook page.

It's like somebody knew what you wanted. (i resized it) LOL










But i will try and do something more artistic annyway.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

limba said:


> Hey...i don't know if you are familiar with this picture.
> I came across it while visiting Form Athletics Facebook page.
> 
> It's like somebody knew what you wanted. (i resized it) LOL
> ...


Looks good. I will keep it in mind, but I am really looking forward to what you guys come up with.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Looks good. I will keep it in mind, but I am really looking forward to what you guys come up with.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That is awesome man! Thanks!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That is awesome man! Thanks!


Anytime! :thumbsup:


----------

